# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Re: Vandaag voel ik me?

## Healthcares

Goed begonnen is half gewonnen en dus eerst is goed naar het toilet geweest , daar moet je echt tijd voor maken in deze hectische maatschappij. Het werkt ontgiftigend en verlost u van dat hele opgestropt gevoel overdag met scheten en dergelijke... zalig, moxxor werkt goed voor me en de knie is alvast goed ondesteund

@suske 52 , homeostase is een vergeten begrip in deze maatschappij ;-)

----------

